# 404 page...404 image?



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

heya,

As a side thought I was wondering if it is possible to have a 404 image, as oppose to a 404 page. I am aware that I can simply imbed the image in page, but for places that one would post, and host on their on space, images, is it possible to do this?

Thanks,
asbo


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I am a bit confused about your question. Can you please be a bit more clear and descriptive about what you want?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

He wants to modify the server's 404 Not Found Error. I believe this must be an HTML page, and I don't see why you can't just embed the image. Unless you are saying it is an Image only hosting site.


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Yes brendandonhu, that's is essentially what it is, more for eBay than anything.

For example, I use a picture in a auction, the auction is bid & won, or times out, and then I decide to remove the picture from my server space _before_ eBay removes the auction from its viewable databases.

If someone were to come along and try to look at it, and I've deleted the picture, it simply displays a space holder image, saying 'This image has been removed, yada shmada, if you would like a copy, please contact [email protected].'

I really don't think this is possible, especially since my space is under http://www.iserv.net/~x.

Anyone wanna correct me, or give me an alternative?

Thanks,
asbo


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I had an article about replacing 404 error page. I will find out and post it. But I am not sure whether it will work on e-Bay. It was for your own websites where you could make pages and upload your stuff, etc. But I will try to find it and post it if I find. I think it is in my other PC at office. Here in India its Diwali and vacation time. So hold on for a few days and I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Ask the host. I know in IIS you can specify a seperate 404 message for every web hosted on it. Most web hosting companies however use Apache, but it is way more functional than IIS so I don't see why they couldn't


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

*@abvavguser*
Sounds good, I'd appreciate that!

*@Rockn*
Thanks for the advice, I'll check it out.

asbo


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

REPLACING THE DREADED ERROR 404 PAGE 
- By Adam King.

Well, you've designed and redesigned your pages. You've written and re-written your content. Your meta tags are fine tuned and your search engine rankings are great! You are getting traffic, and lots of it.

You have done just about everything you can to get, and keep, visitors on your site.

As all web site creators and promoters know, targeted traffic is the *ALL IMPORTANT* key to success on the net. If you get visitors to your site who want what your site offers you should have it made!

Now then, I'm here to tell you that you might well have a traffic leak you didn't even know about!!

As a sensible webster, you are tracking your traffic. But wait! There is a whole section of traffic you never get to see, and never knew wanted your products or services!

What! I hear you cry. How?

The dreaded 404 page, that's how!

There is a way to change all this, and I will show you how to not only keep this traffic from slipping out of your part of the net, but allow you to track them as well. Never loose a customer by redesigning your site again.

I spent the best part of a year reading every article I could find on web site promotion, and came accross this topic only ONCE. Actually the process is very simple, but for some reason is rarely talked about in newsletters and sites. To save you this time, I will now share what I learned with you.

Step 1
Create a new blank HTML page in the style of your site, without any content. Save it as '404.HTML'.

Step 2

Ensure that you include the following line of code between the and tags...

... which will ensure that your new 404 page is not going to be listed in the search engines. This also implies that you don't need the KEYWORDS or DESCRIPTION tags.

Step 3

Now add in the page content, something to the effect of 

We recently redesigned our website, replacing many of our pages, updating information and making it more convenient for you to find what you are looking for. It seems that the page you are looking for is one that has been replaced.

Please visit our new Home Page, or use the links on this page to find your way around our new website.

We apologise for any inconvenience this may have caused you

While you are working on the text of the page, don't forget to *** ADD YOUR TRACKER *** to the code too.

Step 4

Now your page is complete, create a blank text file and call it '.htaccess.txt' (notice the dot at the beginning of the file name!)

Now, add the following text to this file...

ErrorDocument 404 /404.HTML and save it

Step 5

Upload both the '404.HTML' and the '.htaccess.txt' files to the root directory of your site.

That's all folks! Simple as that.

From now on if someone tries to access a page that doesn't exist from your site, they will receive a friendly welcome and access to your site through links - not that '404 - Page not found' warning!

You will be able to tell where the misleading links to 'missing' pages are coming from due to your tracker.

Of course, your text could be anything you like, you could even make it a copy of your home page, but the most important thing to remember is that you are inviting people in to your site who are probably feeling a bit perturbed at not finding what they wanted. Make it easy for them to get back on track, and keep this otherwise lost traffic on your web site!

Good luck websters!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Looks good, but you need to put the two lines of code formatted using the PHP button or else we cant see them. I didnt check but you can probably see it by clicking quote.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This is all under the assumption that your web host is running an Apache server.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

That host runs on either Unix or NT, and supports FrontPage extensions. Can that tell if it might be apache?


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

*@abvavguser*
Hmm... Thanks for the arcticle, but I think you're correct, this method would not work wiht eBay... I'll talk to Iserv and see if there is anyway to make this possible. Thanks for all your help!

*@Rockn *&* bredandonhu*
If it matters, my host (http://www.iserv.net) is a Unix system, and IS an Apache. As I quote:

_Apache/1.3.26 Server at www.iserv.net Port 80_

Any ideas?

Thanks,
asbo


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

You are welcome asbo. But I think as of now, I have nothing more to offer on this topic. Shall come back if I lay my hands on something useful and if this one remains unsolved . This forum has many members rich in experience, so you are likely to have it solved within a very short time. All the best.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Here are some instructions. You might have to get the host to change this for you. I am not sure if you can substitute an HTML for say a jpg, but I think it is highly doubtful as the browser would just attemt to save it.

http://www.highcontext.com/Articles/howto/404.php


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee lot at the 404 page for this site.

http://www.helponthe.net/blahblahblah

Plus go here http://www.mindspring.com/~isixtyfive/404page/404.html and you can see a lot of great 404 pages.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Couldn't understand much from the links that you provided.

Can you please explain. First link I am sure generated a 40 error. What about the 2nd link.

Thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The 2nd link just shows you 404 pages from all over the web and they have images on many of them and some very cool ones at that. Lots of funny ones also.

They are to look at only and help you come up with a real cool 404 page of your own.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Okay. Thanks hewee


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

There are a few ways of doing it, using a .htaccess file with Apache being the preferred.


----------

